
Ask HN: Calling all quants – What's your essential quant reading list? - uptownfunk
What books do you recommend for anyone who wants to do anything quant?<p>Here are a few to kick this off:<p>Deep Learning - Goodfellow&#x2F;Bengio<p>Probability - Feller<p>Principles of Mathematical Analysis - Rudin<p>Intro&#x2F;Elements Stat Learning - Hastie&#x2F;Tibshirani
======
feep
I am not a quant.

The Eudaemonic Pie — Thomas A Bass

No theory, just a fascinating history.

edit:

More of a pre-history. It seems that amazon says nothing about Farmer and what
he went on to do.

One of the characters:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Doyne_Farmer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Doyne_Farmer)

